# Stack and Tilt?



## Blackdog67 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am a beginner and recently had a free swing analysis by a local pro.I got on really well with the pro and would like to book a block of lessons with him. The pro is qualified "Stack and Tilt" instructor and I wondered what peoples opinions are of this method?

Should I go with this method or stick to more traditional coaching?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

It appears it's very much a marmite method 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...ted-debate&highlight=stack+tilt+heated+debate

Go with what you feel comfortable playing and what gives you the best results and confidence


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackdog67 said:



			I am a beginner and recently had a free swing analysis by a local pro.I got on really well with the pro and would like to book a block of lessons with him. The pro is qualified "Stack and Tilt" instructor and I wondered what peoples opinions are of this method?

Should I go with this method or stick to more traditional coaching?
		
Click to expand...

A few on here have used it. It has some merits from the little I've tried it, especially on the irons. Wasn't so successful on the driver. Personally if I was having lessons as a beginner I'd look to learn the more traditional fundamentals as longer term I think this would give you a better foundation. Once your golfing career progresses and you are hitting it consistently, you can then look at a different way of developing the game


----------



## Blackdog67 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks Liverpoolphil, Kind of what i was expecting. I am new to the game and struggle getting height and power in my shots. I'll do a bit more research before I commit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackdog67 said:



			Thanks Liverpoolphil, Kind of what i was expecting. I am new to the game and struggle getting height and power in my shots. I'll do a bit more research before I commit.
		
Click to expand...

Just as a different option have a look at "Plane Truth" as well by Jim Hardy. I think, and this is purely personal, it's something based on more conventional basics. That isn't to say the S&T isn't but I just feel it's a harder way of learning as a beginner (again imo)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackdog67 said:



			Thanks Liverpoolphil, Kind of what i was expecting. I am new to the game and struggle getting height and power in my shots. I'll do a bit more research before I commit.
		
Click to expand...

You will find people having negatives in regards any method of swinging the golf club - IMO I don't believe there is a right way that everyone should use but every person will find a way that is right for them. A good pro will find which way suits you and you yourself will also get comfortable in a certain way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Blackdog67 said:



			Thanks Liverpoolphil, Kind of what i was expecting. I am new to the game and struggle getting height and power in my shots. I'll do a bit more research before I commit.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to be negative about S&T and if you are comfy learning it and moving on as you get more experienced with it then go for it. However I'm not sure how many pro's there are around teaching it and it could cause issues later on if you or your pro move


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't S&T myself, but I suspect that like most things some part of S&T can be used in the "conventional" swing with success.


----------



## fundy (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You will find people having negatives in regards any method of swinging the golf club - IMO I don't believe there is a right way that everyone should use but every person will find a way that is right for them. *A good pro will find which way suits you and you yourself will also get comfortable in a certain way*.
		
Click to expand...

This every time for me. There are parts of S&T i like and parts im not so keen on but it clearly works for some and not for others, impossible for us on a forum to tell which category you fall into. 

Personally would prefer to see a pro who wasnt wed to one specific method, especially as a beginner


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 17, 2016)

Im firmly in the "fundamentals first" camp.

If you get set up and aligned right then a good swing is not far away. 

Go get the basics, learn them, practice them and work on them. The swing will come in time but it needs a foundation first.

Too many new golfers forget the fundamentals and try to learn swing adjustments too early, leading to errors compounded by errors.


----------



## Blackdog67 (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't think the pro I saw is purely S&T he has other accreditations on his site. His website is here: http://www.stephenpackergolf.com/


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

My advice would be to stick with the traditional coaching which works rather than S&T which wouldn't work for you.


----------



## Doh (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome to golf and golfers who all have opinions about the swing and what work and what doesn't. If you are happy with the coach you have stay with him and practice what he tells you to.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 18, 2016)

bobmac said:



			My advice would be to stick with the traditional coaching which works rather than S&T which wouldn't work for you.
		
Click to expand...

Bob, serious question.
How do you know for sure that stack and tilt wouldn't work for him?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Bob, serious question.
How do you know for sure that stack and tilt wouldn't work for him?
		
Click to expand...

Because in S&T, the weight starts predominantly on the front foot and moves further forward during the whole swing.
This makes the angle of attack much steeper than a conventional more centred swing which would give a lower ball flight.



Blackdog67 said:




I am not a big hitter and* I also donâ€™t feel that I am getting the height (launch angle) I would like* (particularly with my irons) and feel that maybe this could be improved with improved technique.


Click to expand...

As Blackdog wants more height, I suggest he doesn't try S&T
Just my opinion


----------



## One Planer (Apr 18, 2016)

I find myself agreeing with Bob.

I went the whole hog for just over 2 years with the method. While I was crushing my irons and wedges, everything else, especially the driver was poor.

Thing is with S&T is it's quite a concept to learn just from a book. Hands on instruction is better, but at the time I think there were only 3 accredited instructors in the UK!

I would speak to the Pro in question and seek his advice prior to making your mind up about which route to take.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I find myself agreeing with Bob.

I went the whole hog for just over 2 years with the method. While I was crushing my irons and wedges, everything else, especially the driver was poor.

Thing is with S&T is it's quite a concept to learn just from a book. Hands on instruction is better, but at the time I think there were only 3 accredited instructors in the UK!

*I would speak to the Pro in question and seek his advice prior to making your mind up about which route to take.*

Click to expand...

I think that is the most sensible way to go - a good Pro would be able to judge what method would be best suited to the person. 

If the OP doesn't want to see a pro then it's just hitting the ball and seeing what happens and go from there


----------



## JustOne (Apr 19, 2016)

I would be happy to follow any accredited S&T instructor and would recommend *anyone* considering it to do so.

Best swing out there to get you from 28h/cap down to single figures.

Easiest way for a beginner to learn how to hit the ball both far and accurately.


----------



## Russ_D (Apr 20, 2016)

There are so many different methods out there im sure the OP will find one that suits him. I tried S&T, single axis and didnt get on with either of them. I now use the Don Trahan swing anf that just seems to fit me. 

As others have said, learn the fundementals first, get to a point we're you feel you can hit decent enough to play a few holes or so then see how you feel. 

There is nothing wrong with the many methods out there but there is really no one size fits all swing, what works for me may not work for you and so on. Who knows, you may even find you're own individual swing. Main thing is to enjoy it.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 20, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I went the whole hog for just over 2 years with the method. While I was crushing my irons and wedges, everything else, especially the driver was poor.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question, why not keep s and t for these and put a different swing on the driver? 

Remember Johnny miller talking about just this - said that having different swings for different club is a perfectly sensible approach, but obviously doesn't suit the marketing  angle of the gurus who like to project that they have THE answer to golf.


----------

